# not much happening after Miralax



## 19600 (Jul 27, 2005)

I have 2 more glasses of Miralax to complete. I have gone just a few times..Really not much at all. I have not been eating much since Sat. and had the runs basically since then. I really do not have that urgency that I have read about. I am so worried that the test will not be able to be done. What else can I do? I realize I may go more later, but right now I'm feeling nothing..It's 2 hrs since I started the Miralax. Also have taken 2 Ducolax at 2 and will take 2 more at 7. Please Help.. ThanksGinger


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it. I didn't go much with the one I chose either. (I think it was Halflytly) The doc just gave me an enyma after. If you haven't been eating much that's probably why. Smile


----------

